# CONFOOZED about BFN



## Maryam (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi

this is my first time here, you all seem really friendly and knowledgable  

I have had BFN on 17/Dec/2007 but had no AF since then & I'm not sure if it is normal or not.  I'll start at the begining:-

I have been going through ISCI procedure through the NHS @ St.Barts in London and my ET (2 x Grade 1, 8 cell embryos) was 03/Dec/2007.  On the 14/Dec/2007 I had heavy brown bleeding, which turned pinkish (and few clots) on the 15 & 16th, after that it was a couple days of spotting.  I was devastated, but still did my test on 17/Dec/2007 hoping it was just impantation bleeding.

I did the test which was BFN   and was told to expect my normal AF within a couple days by the Nurse at St Barts.  its now been 10 days and no AF    Is this normal.  Another thing that may have affected it - My hubby left the preg.test in the car for 2 weeks, when temperatures dropped below zero.  It says on the box not to keep it in conditions below 2oC (celsius) - could this have caused a false negative?

When I phoned the nurse at St. Barts she just said "sorry" and said they'll arrange an appointment in Feb to discuss using our frozen embryos, so they wern't much help.

Sorry for asking so much, thank you in advanced for whatever advice you can give.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear about your BFN 

We all respond differently to the drugs...and the progesterone support (eg cyclogest) during 2ww can delay AF. Some women may find they bleed before test day, others may find they start bleeding as soon as they stop the progesterone support and others may find they don't have a bleed for maybe 6 weeks or more....so if it's been 10 days and you've still not had a bleed, this can be perfectly normal.

I wouldn't have thought leaving the pg test in the car in low temps would give a false -ve result....however, saying that, it is possible that it effected the test so if you've not done another since, maybe it would be worth doing another, just to be sure.

There is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at St Barts (on IVF board)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120169.0

as well as a separate board for ladies having FET (frozen embryo transfer)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Maryam (Dec 27, 2007)

thank  you.  I will be doing another test 2moro morning just to be sure.  I will let you know the results.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Any news ?  Fingers crossed for you 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Maryam (Dec 27, 2007)

i took the test last night still bfn


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear you still getting BFN 

Sounds like it's the progesterone support that has just mucked things up a bit for you.

Take care
Natasha


----------

